# Mikes tapes are helping in other areas



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

I want to point out that although I still have symptoms (day 24). The tapes have got me thinking more positive thoughts like "Its only a matter of time before I beat this" instead of "I am going to have to deal with this forever".Also I noticed I am more motivated to exercise and before the tapes my best was 8 mionutes on a treadmill with my workout regimind, now it is 15. Let me remind you that although that may not seem like much, I do have Cerebral Palsy and 8 min even in my top condition was the max I could tolorate, I returned to the gym after a week on the tapes and now do 15 as my base without too much problem.I also find myself talking to my IBS on the treadmill, saying "Oh you don't like that do ya? looks like you are just going to have to go away. If you are going to aggrevate me everyday I am going to make you work for it. PS Endorphins are great painkillers. My discomfort is greatly decreased after a workout.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Cool Ganas! I noticed the same when doing it the first time as well. Now, these are the kinda side effects I can live with!







Tis true, as Eric has told me, positive thoughts breed more positive thoughts. Great about increasing your treadmill time too! What do you mean it doesn't sound like much?! Of course it is! You almost doubled your time! That, my friend, is fantastic!Thanks for sharing all this with us.Hope you continue to have a great journey!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ganas, I am very happy to hear your doing well with them and in general.







I trust you will find continue successes for the future.All the best to you on your journey.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

hey - isn't that high great. knowing you can finally get some level of control over the beast is empowering.about the treadmill? I think the improvement is great. like BQ said, you almost doubled your time. and it's about 15 more minutes than I do


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

stick with it, Mark, sounds like they're helping.since I seem to be back I have to set things straight on one issue: I've never had a problem with Mike's tapes. I think they are quite good.as far as exercise goes, Mark, don't set your expectations too high. This was always my mistake ehen it came to exercise.Bada


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------

